# giant gold fish!!!!!



## dreamkiller (Nov 9, 2008)

I took my little boy to the duck pond the other day to feed the ducks when we came across this freakishly huge gold fish!!! It would have been an easy 60 CM long!!! The pond is beside a big Buddha temple with lots of smaller coy fish ponds through the gardens so perhaps it was washed in to the park duck pond in a flood during heavy rain or something? Who knows.... I had no idea they could reach this size, i have been to coy fish gardens before but still never seen anything like this. the ducks swimming above it give indication of its size. :shock: 
View attachment giant coy.jpg


----------



## Dan19 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals/big-goldfish-92179


----------



## cris (Nov 9, 2008)

dreamkiller said:


> The pond is beside a big Buddha temple with lots of smaller coy fish ponds through the gardens



May i ask where? i think the DPI need to visit.


----------



## ad (Nov 9, 2008)

dreamkiller - same fish  (cue the twighlight zone music)
Massive hey? I didnt know they got that big but apparently so,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## snakkkeo (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a new fishing spot


----------



## xenathepython (Nov 9, 2008)

they are a japanese/chinese type of fish that grow really big


----------



## malika (Nov 9, 2008)

Koi have been known to that size. When I was living in Singapore you would see the big Koi on a regular basis as it is a status symbol over there. They get bloody expensive depending on what color and size they are. Beautiful fish either way.


----------



## Slytherin (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Koi and would love to have some  (good use for the pool!), but they are illegal to keep here in SA. I think they are worried about them getting into the Murray like the common carp did.


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 9, 2008)

*huge goldfish / koi*

Cris...how about we / you get get the DPI and the EPA onto the raw sewerage that is pumped into Moreton Bay and the DPI onto the farm run-off thats killing our reef or maybe this assignment might be a bit too hard for the [bean counters]....cheers solar 17 [baden]


----------



## Miss_Croft (Nov 9, 2008)

Well Said Solar 17....


----------



## andyh (Nov 9, 2008)

We got em like that in the duck park we go to, they scare the ducks off!!!
not quite sure what kind they are, they`re not coi but they just look like an orange carp.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 9, 2008)

when i used to have the koi pond out the front we had several gold fish that size along with 2 and a half foot kois ( bout 15 or so) worth some money. ( the goldfish pick up a bit but not as much as the kois )


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 9, 2008)

but that is definatly a gold fish


----------



## Barno111 (Nov 9, 2008)

Any fish will grow big if given the space to grow. Ive seen gold fish that big, whom have started off as the little suckers in the pet shops, Just needs the space. My mate has grown a black shark (fresh water fish) to be bigger then one of the outdoor plasic chairs. I should see if i can borrow his photo and scan it to show people, this fish was huge!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## bushmaster (Nov 9, 2008)

it looks like a red devil!, they are an Central American Cichlid, use to catch them in water ways where i live, sold them to pet shops for 80 bucks


----------



## cris (Nov 9, 2008)

solar 17 said:


> Cris...how about we / you get get the DPI and the EPA onto the raw sewerage that is pumped into Moreton Bay and the DPI onto the farm run-off thats killing our reef or maybe this assignment might be a bit too hard for the [bean counters]....cheers solar 17 [baden]



Are you suggesting its OK to keep illegal invasive species where they may escape? or just making a random point? I serious doubt the EPA and DPI arnt aware of these issues they are actually working towards fixing them, in a government department type way.


----------



## yeats88 (Nov 9, 2008)

i actually have a goldfish this big, cost me about $140 from a fish shop in chapel street prahran, i put it in our pond at home to scare my mum. she honestly thought that it was swelling overnight. pretty good gag to play on someone actually!


----------



## BJC-787 (Nov 9, 2008)

i work in a pet shop and the common gold fish that most people put in their pond are called comets and only grow to 30cm long


----------



## repam (Nov 10, 2008)

There are such fish as orange carp. I have caught plenty but none as bright as that. So maybe a cross bred goldfish/carp. They are from the same family arn't they???


----------

